
Microsoft’s rebranded Azure Container Service shifts its focus to Kubernetes - wstrange
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/24/microsoft-new-azure-kontainer-service-puts-its-focus-on-kubernetes/?ncid=rss
======
wstrange
Amazon is the last hold out here. What are the odds of a November
announcement?

